# Why does my embroidery look like this? New-please hellp



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, we have just begun to use our Meistergram embroidery machine and after a few successful shirts, the logo is coming out all messed up. It is as though the nylon is pulling through. Is the tension too tight? I attached a pic - please help!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

haven't used that software and don't know what machine, but seems like the top thread is too tight, or the bobbin too loose. Awful small stitches for the fabric too might be a factor.

Also check the needle, if you're hearing a sound as it penetrates, it might be time to change it and make sure the size is matched to the thread and fabric. But first, I would do some tension tests.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I totally agree , tension first, then needle. This appears to be a pique material, the stitches are narrow for this material, add pull comp. What you are seeing is bobbin thread pulling up.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The big thing is that your pulling bobbin. On the back side of the pellon you should have a 1/3rd stripe of white down the center of you columns if your tensioned well. You can look up bobbin tensioning on youtube to see how a drop test is done on the bobbin case. When the bobbin (bottom) tension is in the ball park, loosen or tighten with the top or primary tensioner until you get about the middle third of your column to show bobbin on the back side. Then on to some of the finer points.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

What they say about tensions is all too true. You need to do an I test to make sure your bobbin and top tensions are properly set. Do you know how to perform the I test?

What troubles me is that the tension appears to be all right, mostly, on Dandee and then it get progressively worse until Factory. I've seen this as a bobbin gets to the end. Did you have to change out the bobbin right around the end of the word Factory?


----------



## clubfred (Mar 10, 2008)

if your talking about the white that is the bobin it is to tight losen it a bit


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

clubfred said:


> if your talking about the white that is the bobin it is to tight losen it a bit


Dan you might have written this incorrectly. If bobbin is showing on top then your bobbin is too loose or your top tension is too tight. Your tension is not in balance and your pulling bobbin thread up.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we also found that cheap bobbins change tension as they go down. we only use the filtek magniglides now. they hold the tension the best for us.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

binki said:


> we also found that cheap bobbins change tension as they go down. we only use the filtek magniglides now. they hold the tension the best for us.


Good point on type of bobbin. We changed to magnaglides several years ago and are very happy with the consistant tension.


----------



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi you guys are great to offer so much help! They are on port authority polos. We did a few shirts fine, no problem. Then they began to do what the pic showed. We didn't change the bobbin out after Dandee. It starts out fine then begins to mess up.

From all your advice, I will check tension up top and bottom.

Is that what an I test is? Probably its in my manual somewhere?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

JAF said:


> Good point on type of bobbin. We changed to magnaglides several years ago and are very happy with the consistant tension.


We only ever had one go bad. The ones with the paper ends had all kinds of problems. We also only use Madeira thread any more. Too many problems with the others.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

You might also try a different type of backing... or throw on an extra layer of tear-away to see if that changes the way it sews.


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like it is only the black thread so I would think it might be the black top tension. If it is doing it on all the colors of thread then it might be your bobbin...


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I have seen this before.
Happens when the top thread gets caught somewhere along the thread path, usually it falls off the spool and gets caught on the bottom of the cone or the cone has a small rough part that the thread is getting caught on.
Runs a sample and watch the black thread as it comes of the cone.
If not at the cone, it is somewhere along the thread path of the black.

As it is not constant it makes me think it is at the cone, thread gets caught for a split second and pulls up the bobbin up to show, thread releases and it runs till the thread unwinds to the same point and gets caught again.


----------



## lkallus (Nov 9, 2009)

bungy said:


> I have seen this before.
> Happens when the top thread gets caught somewhere along the thread path, usually it falls off the spool and gets caught on the bottom of the cone or the cone has a small rough part that the thread is getting caught on.
> Runs a sample and watch the black thread as it comes of the cone.
> If not at the cone, it is somewhere along the thread path of the black.
> ...


Any idea how to handle this? I will look to see.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

bungy said:


> I have seen this before.
> Happens when the top thread gets caught somewhere along the thread path, usually it falls off the spool and gets caught on the bottom of the cone or the cone has a small rough part that the thread is getting caught on.
> Runs a sample and watch the black thread as it comes of the cone.
> If not at the cone, it is somewhere along the thread path of the black.
> ...


That's a good suggestion... I've had the tread wrap around the little wire guides... fall into the neighboring take-up lever area... wrap around the back of the needle... lots of places that can happen.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

If the thread path is the problem, then I suggest unthreading and giving the path a good clean and remove all dust, oil etc.

What happens more frequently, is the problem is on the cone itself, two possible causes.

First, I watch a sample stitch out and look for the tell tale signs of the problem, and at what part of the cone it is getting caught.
I then rub my finger around the edge of the cone til I feel the "nick" or rough area.
Then I take a craft knife and carefully remove the small offending piece, careful not to take too much and leave another rough spot.
Usually I can see the "nick" where it gets caught, once I know that is the problem.
But you have to watch it stitch out, you will know it is happening by the way the thread jerks more than flows off the cone.

Second possible cause, is not a mark on the cone, but the thread gets caught on itself.
This happens when more thread than is required unwinds from the cone and it gets caught either underneath the cone or underneath the bottom of the remaining thread on the cone, as it is drawn through by the stitching process.

The place it happens is usually the botton of the cone, look for a small gap between the base of the wound thread and the cone itself.


----------

